# Nursery outing with Abella (pics)



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Outing to the local nursery with Abella. Sharing some pictures I took of my little girl. She is so well behaved and such a princess. 
I am so blessed to have her in my life!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paulann, Abella gets prettier every time I see her. I can't believe how well she's just sitting there. She doesn't even look real. Pipper would try to get down to sniff and explore everything.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

What a sweet babydoll!!!!!! Abella so fits her name!!! She is such a beautiful little girl!!!


----------



## Tedi’s mummy (Jan 18, 2021)

She’s soo beautiful 💖 I love her hair 😊


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww. Let's see our nusersies have onions and pansys right now and that's it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Paulann, Abella is so stunning! She is prettier than all of the flowers! I love her barrettes. 
You must have so many people come up to you to admire her. I bet it makes peoples day to see her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Swoon!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Just gorgeous! I love how her barrettes coordinate with her surroundings. She is a natural supermodel!!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Outing to the local nursery with Abella. Sharing some pictures I took of my little girl. She is so well behaved and such a princess.
> I am so blessed to have her in my life!
> 
> 
> ...


Woowwwww. She is beautiful! How long did it take her to grow that beautiful full coat?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We haven't heard much from Paulann and Abella lately and hope that they are both doing well. Perhaps Paulann will see this post and let us know here on SM how things are going when she has the chance.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> We haven't heard much from Paulann and Abella lately and hope that they are both doing well. Perhaps Paulann will see this post and let us know here on SM how things are going when she has the chance.


I would love to hear from her too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

She is so beautiful.


----------

